# απορία για τη λέξη "ομόρριζο"



## simeonidis (Jan 17, 2010)

Η συγκεκριμένη λέξη (ομόρριζο) είναι αποδεκτή ως γλωσσολογικός όρος;
Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη λέξη στα αγγλικά ή σε διεθνή χρήση;

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2010)

Αγαπητέ, καλώς ήρθες. Ελπίζω να δει το μήνυμά σου ο Dr. Moshe, που είναι ίσως ο αρμοδιότερος.

Αν και στα γαλλικά λεξικά ετυμολογίας βρίσκω το racine, ρίζα, δεν βρήκα τίποτε αντίστοιχο με το ομόρριζος. Ούτε σε ένα αγγλικό λεξικό που κοίταξα είδα κάτι αντίστοιχο. Στα γαλλικά βιβλία είδα "de la même famille".


----------



## simeonidis (Jan 17, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αγαπητέ, καλώς ήρθες. Ελπίζω να δει το μήνυμά σου ο Dr. Moshe, που είναι ίσως ο αρμοδιότερος.
> 
> Αν και στα γαλλικά λεξικά ετυμολογίας βρίσκω το racine, ρίζα, δεν βρήκα τίποτε αντίστοιχο με το ομόρριζος. Ούτε σε ένα αγγλικό λεξικό που κοίταξα είδα κάτι αντίστοιχο. Στα γαλλικά βιβλία είδα "de la même famille".



Ευχαριστώ Sarant
Simeonidis


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

Χρησιμοποιείται (νομίζω) όλο και πιο συχνά για τις λεγόμενες «συγγενείς λέξεις» (cognates), δηλαδή λέξεις δύο γλωσσών που έχουν κοινή ρίζα σε μια τρίτη γλώσσα. Π.χ. το _salt_ της αγγλικής, το _sal_ της λατινικής και το _ἃλς_ της ελληνικής γλώσσας έχουν κοινή ρίζα κάποιο υποθετικό και αμάρτυρο _sal_- της Ινδοευρωπαϊκής.


----------



## simeonidis (Jan 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Χρησιμοποιείται (νομίζω) όλο και πιο συχνά για τις λεγόμενες «συγγενείς λέξεις» (cognates), δηλαδή λέξεις δύο γλωσσών που έχουν κοινή ρίζα σε μια τρίτη γλώσσα. Π.χ. το _salt_ της αγγλικής, το _sal_ της λατινικής και το _ἃλς_ της ελληνικής γλώσσας έχουν κοινή ρίζα κάποιο υποθετικό και αμάρτυρο _sal_- της Ινδοευρωπαϊκής.



Ευχαριστώ nickel,
Ρωτάω, επειδή η χρήση της συγκεκριμένης λέξης είναι συνηθισμένη στην ελληνική εκπάιδευση. Δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμος όρος και επιστημονικά αποδεκτός


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

Δεν νομίζω να μιλάνε για cognates και άλλες γλώσσες στην ελληνική εκπαίδευση. Μάλλον είναι οι περιπτώσεις που συζητούνται εδώ και εδώ. (Common-root words, words from the same root)

Να προσθέσω, μια και ο Sarant έγραψε για το "de la même famille", ότι στα αγγλικά μπορείς να πεις ότι «A group of words with a common root is a called a word family».


----------



## simeonidis (Jan 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν νομίζω να μιλάνε για cognates και άλλες γλώσσες στην ελληνική εκπαίδευση. Μάλλον είναι οι περιπτώσεις που συζητούνται εδώ και εδώ. (Common-root words, words from the same root)



Ναι, τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι η αφορμή της ερώτησής μου και ζητούμενο είναι κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμη η χρήση της λέξης "ομόρριζο". Μήπως είναι μόνο σε "σχολική χρήση" χωρίς να γίνεται αποδεκτή από τη γλωσσολογία;


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι τα όρια του «δόκιμου» εδώ και ποια όρια της γλωσσολογίας θα απέκλειαν τη χρήση του όρου _ομόρριζος_, αλλά, ακόμα και αν δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος, αλλά χρησιμοποιούν περίφραση για λέξεις με κοινή ρίζα / με την ίδια ρίζα, γιατί να απέρριπταν το _ομόρριζες_;

Στην Πύλη, το μόνο που μπορώ να δω είναι οι παρακάτω χρήσεις: οι περισσότερες έχουν να κάνουν με διδασκαλία και κάνα-δυο με τα cognates.


----------



## simeonidis (Jan 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι τα όρια του «δόκιμου» εδώ και ποια όρια της γλωσσολογίας θα απέκλειαν τη χρήση του όρου _ομόρριζος_, αλλά, ακόμα και αν δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ο όρος, αλλά χρησιμοποιούν περίφραση για λέξεις με κοινή ρίζα / με την ίδια ρίζα, γιατί να απέρριπταν το _ομόρριζες_;
> 
> Στην Πύλη, το μόνο που μπορώ να δω είναι οι παρακάτω χρήσεις: οι περισσότερες έχουν να κάνουν με διδασκαλία και κάνα-δυο με τα cognates.



Έψαξα στην Πύλη, στο Λεξικό γλωσσολογικών όρων. Δεν υπάρχει.

Επίσης, δεν υπάρχει στο Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής και στα Λεξικά Γεωργακά και Κριαρά. Υπάρχει στο αντίστροφο της Συμεωνίδη. Την έχω βρει και στο Λεξικό Μαμπινιώτη...
Όμως, υπάρχει και κριτική στη χρήση του όρου "ρίζα" και κατ' επέκταση και στο "ομόρριζο".

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## anef (Jan 17, 2010)

simeonidis said:


> Όμως, υπάρχει και κριτική στη χρήση του όρου "ρίζα" και κατ' επέκταση και στο "ομόρριζο".



Η κριτική αφορά τη λέξη _ρίζες _στον πληθυντικό, στη φράση π.χ. _οι ρίζες της γλώσσας μας_, και όχι τη _ρίζα _της λέξης, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχει άμεση σχέση με τη λέξη _ομόρριζος _που σε ενδιαφέρει. (Στην Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (επ. Χριστίδη) θα βρεις πάντως πολλές φορές τη λέξη _ρίζα_.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

Η ορολογία της Γλωσσολογίας έχει ακόμα να κάνει πολλά βήματα στη χώρα μας. Τα κάνει πάντως, εκτός διαδικτύου.



simeonidis said:


> Όμως, υπάρχει και κριτική στη χρήση του όρου "ρίζα" και κατ' επέκταση και στο "ομόρριζο".



Απάντησε η anef και συμφωνώ, μια κι εδώ η κ. Φραγκουδάκη αναφέρεται στο «δέντρο» της γλώσσας. Άλλο οι λέξεις που έχουν κοινό ένα βασικό τμήμα τους, άλλο οι λέξεις που έχουν κοινή προέλευση από λέξη άλλης γλώσσας.


----------



## simeonidis (Jan 17, 2010)

anef said:


> Η κριτική αφορά τη λέξη _ρίζες _στον πληθυντικό, στη φράση π.χ. _οι ρίζες της γλώσσας μας_, και όχι τη _ρίζα _της λέξης, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχει άμεση σχέση με τη λέξη _ομόρριζος _που σε ενδιαφέρει. (Στην Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (επ. Χριστίδη) θα βρεις πάντως πολλές φορές τη λέξη _ρίζα_.)



Σωστά. Ίσως είναι άστοχη η προσπάθεια προσέγγισης με βάση το ένα συνθετικό.


----------

